# opinions for a friend



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a friend who show his xl American bully in Atlanta recently and she did well. he ask me to upload a pic of his male for opinions on him. I will try to get him to get a full body shot or at least join the forum. thanks in advance


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just curious.. if he's showing her in any venue, why does he need/want our opinions?


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

That's my fault b/c when ever we talk I always tell him about the forum and how much good info there is and we are both curious as to how is male from a perspective of people who really know these dogs. I think he is on the fence about the male and I'm really trying to get him to join the forum. Personally I like the male but I'm still a novice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

I'd really like to see a properly stacked shot, or AT LEAST something showing the feet. Can't judge much of anything from the pictures you posted.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, I was just curious. Tell him to come join, and post up some better pictures for us to view so we can give proper feedback.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Twist his arm til he joins and have him bombard us with pics


----------

